

Ask HN: [HELP] How to get my domain ban removed from HN - alpb

Somehow my blog got into blacklist of Hacker News, when I post something it usually tells me I am spamming but when it does not, my posts do not appear on Newest submissions page to other people.<p>PG replied my mails once asking what is my domain name but nothing happened after that. I remailed to pg a few more times but he didn't respond back. Maybe you guys can provide another point of contact?<p>HN was like the only source for my readers, without publishing is not fun anymore. :( Thanks.
======
noahc
I'm sure if you thought a bit about the problem, you could easily figure out a
few ways that you could modify the URL and still sneak it past the the ban.
That's what I would have done.

~~~
alpb
Yes probably I am gonna set up a proxy to make http 301 or javascript
redirection, an ugly hack but HN deserves.

------
factorialboy
1\. Get a new domain 2\. Don't spam

~~~
alpb
I did not spam. You didn't read the text at all, did you?

------
jgrahamc
What is your domain?

~~~
alpb
Hi John, whatever I post from <http://ahmetalpbalkan.com/blog> gets rejected.
I am not sure it is bare domain name ban or URI wildcard ban.

Error I get: Stop spamming us. You're wasting your time.

~~~
JohnHaugeland
So you were extremely frequently placing posts from your personal blog on HN,
and ignored it while it warned you you were getting spammy.

Then you reached out directly to Paul Graham, and he eventually stopped
responding.

Now you're asking the public?

Sounds like you had a lot of warnings, bro. I mean, I hope this gets fixed for
you, but, you _had_ to know this was coming, because you're telling us about
all the red flags you got.

~~~
alpb
Assume you are John Gruber of daringfireball.net, wouldn't you be allowed to
publish good posts you have written? What kind of throttling is that? I was
not posting most of the blogs posts essays I have written, I was only posting
essay-ish and hacker culture-related entries.

There you go, JGC is posting his own entries
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4521682>

I didn't know this was coming and I asked for a "contact" that I would use to
reach out and solve the problem. I didn't ask the public to remove ban on my
website. Read the description first please.

